# Colombia opening?



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

I've received some emails about stuff coming in. Anyone else hear about Colombian species being imported?


----------



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

I hope it's true...


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah I got some emails offering some strange stuff from strangers recently


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

I heard about it a month ago from a friend in FL. It is supposed to be legit though I have no info as to when.
I was told possible histo's, sly's lehmanni and other. If its true it will likely be sold over night unknown to most of the public hobby.

Michael


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Same thing Chris. I wrote back asking for more info, including legality. we shall see...


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a certain Erythroxylaceae


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

fleshfrombone said:


> I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a certain Erythroxylaceae


haha. got me good.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

A group of 5 Ray?


----------



## dravenxavier (Mar 12, 2008)

I'd love a good excuse to get another vivarium project going. I was holding out for an attempt with Bolitoglossa, but who knows what may come in.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Alright drop the clandestine bullshit. What's being offered?


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

To me it was some obscure ranitomeya


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

same chris. i'll let you know what i hear back.


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

ChrisK said:


> To me it was some obscure ranitomeya


R. fulgurita & defleri?


----------



## Ross (Feb 10, 2008)

Some Colombian Ranitomeya:

altobueyensis
bombetes
daleswansoni
defleri
dorisswansonae
fulgurita
opisthomelas
minuta
tolimensis
viridis
virolinensis


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Paul G said:


> R. fulgurita & defleri?


No not those ones


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

You would think we were discussing a weapons shipment or something.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

i'd like to see R. virolinensis or opisthomelas come in! that would be pretty cool. kind of like ranitomeya versions of silverstonei

james


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

fleshfrombone said:


> You would think we were discussing a weapons shipment or something.


Considering the source country that is entirely possible, that or strange white powders...


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, they were opisthomelas hidden in weapons that are packed in white powders


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

i swear officer, i thought it was rep-cal... ?



Tony said:


> Considering the source country that is entirely possible, that or strange white powders...


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

on this episode of locked up abroad........

james


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Yeah some serious stuff. Haven't you heard how frog smugglers are treated in jail? Worse than the pediphiles, for real.


----------



## jckee1 (Mar 22, 2011)

I have a friend whose wife is from Columbia and for years he could not go with her when she visited her relatives but this past year he went for the first time and said it was nice. He said there was a big military presence but that it was safe. I have even seen a few advertisements on television in the last year for vacations in Columbia. I think they are trying to get rid of the negative image they have had in the past.
Jim


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Not sure I would call it safe. My dad went a couple times in the 80's early 90's to assist setting up breeding facilities for iguanas, boas and caiman. He had no problems. However a few months ago two students doing field research on manatees were slaughtered and the president halted all fieldwork in the country. My wife's student was a mentor to the two murdered students.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

As I understand it, there is plenty of illegal importation of "cuttings", but live specimens are nonexistent.


fleshfrombone said:


> I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a certain Erythroxylaceae


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

A guy I work with had two 5-gal buckets of a white powdered reagent to treat gasoline contaminated groundwater and scales to weigh it. Some small-town cops stopped him and thought they'd made the cocaine bust of the century. Boy were they disappointed.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

JimO said:


> As I understand it, there is plenty of illegal importation of "cuttings", but live specimens are nonexistent.


I know several people with "colombian rhododendrons"


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Just heard back and apparently CITES paperwork is in the works. Looks like this might be legit and Colombia is indeed opening up for export.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

stemcellular said:


> Just heard back and apparently CITES paperwork is in the works. Looks like this might be legit and Colombia is indeed opening up for export.


Cool, now what's being brought in?


----------



## dravenxavier (Mar 12, 2008)

fleshfrombone said:


> Cool, now what's being brought in?


I'm also interested in knowing what's in the works


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

At the moment it seems like there's nothing to really get excited about, false start.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

I'm curious where everyone seems to be getting all their 'information'? 

care to share?


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Pretty much just looks like the same BS artist contacted Ray and me


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

sports_doc said:


> I'm curious where everyone seems to be getting all their 'information'?
> 
> care to share?


I'm guessing someone from Medellin by the sound of it.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

i wondered the same thing. just that you two in particular had been messaged about this (with the public harassment/ questioning over some of your other frogs) it seemed odd. i wouldnt be surprised at all to find that something like this could be the work of someone trying to entrap fellow foggers for personal reasons. we all know there are those out there who pride themselves on policing the community and reporting to F&W, etc.

james


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Totally. Thats why i was specifically asking for more info, paperwork. We know the common link, unrelated to DB. I actually think the offer is legit....not sure about paperwork, though.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

THAT (the paperwork having even the slightest errors) is what would lead me to believe otherwise (in this instance) 

james


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

james67 said:


> i wondered the same thing. just that you two in particular had been messaged about this (with the public harassment/ questioning over some of your other frogs) it seemed odd. i wouldnt be surprised at all to find that something like this could be the work of someone trying to entrap fellow foggers for personal reasons. we all know there are those out there who pride themselves on policing the community and reporting to F&W, etc.
> 
> james


Sounds like someone has too much time on their hands. Maybe they should be more concerned with keeping their own house clean first.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

I would love to see Bombetes here in the states (see avatar )



JeremyHuff said:


> Not sure I would call it safe. My dad went a couple times in the 80's early 90's to assist setting up breeding facilities for iguanas, boas and caiman. He had no problems. However a few months ago two students doing field research on manatees were slaughtered and the president halted all fieldwork in the country. My wife's student was a mentor to the two murdered students.


The 80's and 90's were different.... 10-15 years ago they were averaging over 3000 kidnappings per year, that number has dropped to ~200 per year IIRC (less than the state of Arizona is the comparison I've heard frequently). I forget the exact stats but they are along those lines. Stuff still happens in outlying border towns, but the FARC and other guerrilla groups have for the most part moved to Venezuela. 

This is coming from a guy whose grandfather was murdered in Bogota at his jewelry store in the late 80's.. let's just say I'm pretty familiar with the situation, and it is definitely much safer now.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

stemcellular said:


> Totally. Thats why i was specifically asking for more info, paperwork. We know the common link, unrelated to DB. I actually think the offer is legit....not sure about paperwork, though.


Are you sure his name doesn't begin with a F and end with a D? I would type the name out but I don't want to risk summoning a devil by naming them...


----------

